# DLA5 Increased rates



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

I got an email saying all 4hr blocks completed after 12pm today (Thursday 12/22) are going for $100. That's insane. The Crappy part is I scheduled my 4pm block yesterday 24hrs in advance and am stuck at $76 for the block. Has anyone ever gotten the new rate adjusted? I emailed support and let them know that it's not fair I'm being penalized for being on top of getting my blocks on advance.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

I haven't seen anyone successfully get it adjusted. And unfortunately, once you take a block from say 4PM - 8PM, if you forfeit it, you won't see any more blocks in exactly that range. If you're a risk taker, you can forfeit it and try to get a 4PM-6PM and then a 6PM-8PM. Not sure if it's worth taking. You might want to check (using someone else) if the higher rate blocks are still up. Sometimes they stay up for a while, and sometimes they're all gone by the time you see the email.


----------



## pitflyer (Dec 22, 2016)

I also agree that you won't likely get your rate adjusted. I took a $100 4 hour block and was pretty happy with that and then they offered $120 for the same block two hours later. I can only imagine someone who took the same block a few hours before me (when it was $88) or someone who had it scheduled a week in advance (at the base rate of $72) on how they felt!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Drop it and go for the higher rate. Sometimes they adjust your rate but sometimes it takes a bunch of back and forth ans some have claimed rejection.


----------

